# 328i 2009 mod



## Julien 328i (Feb 8, 2013)

This in some picture of my 328i 2009


----------



## Julien 328i (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## The Tick (Aug 29, 2012)

That looks AWESOME! Do you have any pics with the black wheels on?


----------



## Julien 328i (Feb 8, 2013)

It still aving snow here in canada, in 3 or 4 weeks i will put them on, here some in the garage


----------



## Julien 328i (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks take a look


----------



## The Tick (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice! I love those! What kind are they?


----------



## Julien 328i (Feb 8, 2013)

The are DAI wheel, direct auto import is the same as the euro Tek CSL Style Wheel Set 19" Matte Black


----------



## bin01123 (Dec 12, 2010)

Those black wheels are nice!!!!

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Bimmer App


----------



## Julien 328i (Feb 8, 2013)

bin01123 said:


> those black wheels are nice!!!!
> 
> Sent from my htc vle_u using bimmer app


thanks i gone put more picture son


----------



## Julien 328i (Feb 8, 2013)

*Wheel on*

Finally on


----------



## The Tick (Aug 29, 2012)

Julien 328i said:


> Finally on


Dang, those look awesome!


----------



## Julien 328i (Feb 8, 2013)

*new picture*

fresh new pic


----------

